# Good masque



## Krystle (Apr 15, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good exfoliating masque?

I have tried many and dont seem to come up with any results


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

i don't use an exfoliating mask, but if u want a good exfoliator, try origins modern friction.. i LOVE it! its my HG exfoliant... smells great, leaves your skin bright, soft and super smooth...


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Apr 17, 2005)

i have to agree that origins modern friction is wonderful.  i have also used EL so polished and i also enjoyed that scrub as well.

the modern friction has some texture issues that some may or may not be comfortable with.  other than than, i LOVE it


----------

